# Dudas basicas en Timer 555



## Palino (Feb 22, 2007)

Wenas...
Estoy iniciandome en esto de la electronica y tengo algunas inquietudes muy elementales en el circuito de un temporizador 
adjunto un archivo que marca con circulos las dudas que tengo...

1-compre un potenciometro como el que pide, pero (perdon la ignorancia ops: ) tiene tre patas... cómo las conecto?
2-tengo una llave doble inversora (J)... en J2, debería dejar una pata libre?
3-qué hago con la pata 5 del 555?.. lei por ahí que sería conveniente mandarla a masa con un capacitor de no se cuantos uF... alguien sabe?
4-el instructivo dice que funciona con 9vCA o 12vCC... da lo mismo como enchufo los cables en el rectificador ese?
5-mi vida era simple antes que solo habia cosas positivas o negativas... pero esto de la masa y la tierra me vuelve loco... ya lei varios links en este foro sobre el tema, pero no me queiro mandar ningun moco... conecto todas las masas juntas de ser posible?.. y eso al gabinete metalico donde lo monto?... hace falta tierra?... porque me confunden los simbolitos...
6-(y ultimo) los impulsos de inicio o reseteo (con los pulsadores tipo NA) deben ser de una duración minima o máx?, o el solo cierre del circuito genera el disparo?

Vi este diagrama en un par de sitios... este viene de la pag www.profesormolina.com.ar que es muy piola para principiantes... pero en ningun lado conseguí aclarar estas dudas

Gracias gente!


----------



## JV (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola Palino, veamos:

1- las patas de los extremos dan un valor fijo, si el pote es de 10K, dara 10K. la pata del medio varia con las de los extremos en sentidos opuestos una de otra.

2- si es doble inversora tiene 6 patas y si necesitas una llave simple te sobran 4, si necesitas una llave inversora te sobran 3 y si necesitas una llave doble te sobran 2.

3- a veces es necesario colocarle el capacitor por un tema de ruido, el valor es de 100nF o 0.1uF

4- si conectas una tension alterna a un puente rectificar funciona de las 2 maneras.

5- las masas se conectan todas juntas SI O SI. puedes colocar el gabinete a masa o no, no es obligado.

6- los pulsos del 555 tienen un tiempo minimo, pero es tan minimo que es imposible no hacerlo a mano.

Saludos...


----------



## Palino (Feb 22, 2007)

Gracias Maestro...!!
los rosarinos siempre tan gentiles...

lo voy a poner en practica y comunico los resultados

GRACIAS MILES


----------



## juanpastsierra (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola: 

           No quise empezar un tema nuevo porque no se si corresponde, por eso escribo en este. Estoy armando un tablero  y me encuentro con que  uno de los motores arranca en estrella triangulo. Viendo es el buscador del foro hay muchos temas sobre el lm555, para temporizar, pero por lo que llego a ententer en monoestable el integrado emite un pulso de un tiempo determinado, y luego corta. mi pregunta es la siguiente, como puedo hacer un timer para que cuando se accione el primer contactor encienda la fuente de dicho timer, y este no active el rele a cabo de unos 15 segundos?
O sea, contrariamente a lo que tengo entendido que hace el 555, es decir que demore unos segundos en abrirse el relay.


Si alguien me pudiera dar algo de ayuda. Tengo un temporizador ya hecho que extraje de dicho tablero, es de frabricacion casera por asi decirlo, no es comercial, el tema es que trabaja con dos transistores  que son de la prehistoria y ni figuran en el mundo. La idea que tengo es seguir usando este temporizador y ponerle otro igual para poder darle un tiempo de retardo y evitar el arco que se forma en el cambio de estrella a triangulo.

Si alguien tiene algo de información, lo agradeceria. Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 22, 2007)

Mira en

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/555.html

circuito monoestable.

Saludos


----------



## juanpastsierra (Abr 22, 2007)

Hola, muchas gracias "el nombre" por tu pronta respuesta. Vi el apunte y arme el circuito, pero me encontré con un problema, el relay se acciona, pero se abre al instante, así permanentemente, como un destellador de las luces de giro de un auto.

El problema este tambien lo tube con otro temporizador, que es en lo que estoy fallando, porque mi idea es que pegue el relay y quede en este estado hasta que se desconecte la alimentación.

Aquí adjunto los dos diagramas que realice , ambos con el mismo resultado anteriormente descripto:

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 22, 2007)

Si no recuerdo mal hay una formulita para calcular el tiempo. En el esquema no colocas los valores por tanto puede funcionar de cualquier manera.

Calcula y sube tus cálculos. Te garantizo que funciona perfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## juanpastsierra (May 14, 2007)

Buenas colegas: 
                        vuelvo a escribir, hice el timer con el 555 y anda todo ok, pero queria saber si alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que el 555 me mande un pulso por un tiempo indistinto, pero eliminando de alguna manera el trigger, es decir que yo alimente el 555 y se dispare por el tiempo determinado, como mencione lo quiero utilizar para un arranque de motor estrella triangulo, y no hay forma de hacerlo andar con un pulso en el trigger, puedo mandar al trigger corriente permanente, pero no un pulso como requiere este integrado. Si alguien sabe agradecere.

Un saludo a Todos.


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

revisa el libro de Amplifiadores Operacionales de Couglin, la parte de temporizadores, Ahi encontraras.


----------



## juanpastsierra (May 23, 2007)

Buena amigos, vuelvo a postear:

                  Sigo con el mismo problema de siempre, y vuelvo a pedir ayuda, la verdad que sigo sin saber como puedo usar el 555 en monoestable pero sin trigger(disparo), calculo que debe haber alguna manera de hacerlo. 
Como mencione anteriormente, lo que busco es que se dispare automaticamente cuando lo alimento, probe con una puerta logica y un negador, y no me funciono. 
Si alguien tiene alguna idea, Muchas Gracias.

Saludos a la comunidad.


----------



## juanpastsierra (May 25, 2007)

Buenas: vuelvo de nuevo, de a poco mejorando el timer con el 555, por lo que queria compartir un tutorial que me paso un colega argentino respecto del 555, y me parece que no se encuentra en el foro, aca lo dejo:

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM555.html#2 

Tiene bastantes aplicaciones, solo hace falta un buen manejo del ingles. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Grey Fox (Oct 28, 2009)

oigan amigos! ayudenme por favor yo no se leer esos diagramas!! es molesto por que la profesora no dice que lo hagamos pero ni sabemos como van conectadas las patitas o que patita es cual o con los transistores tampoco se como idnetificar las base colector o emisor 
ayudenem por fa de como se conecta un 555 pero no con esos diagramas feos


----------



## pakete86 (Oct 28, 2009)

juanpastsierra dijo:


> Buena amigos, vuelvo a postear:
> 
> Sigo con el mismo problema de siempre, y vuelvo a pedir ayuda, la verdad que sigo sin saber como puedo usar el 555 en monoestable pero sin trigger(disparo), calculo que debe haber alguna manera de hacerlo.
> Como mencione anteriormente, lo que busco es que se dispare automaticamente cuando lo alimento, probe con una puerta logica y un negador, y no me funciono.
> ...



Hola, mirá lo que podes probar es lo siguiente, el terminal de disparo lo conectas al punto medio de una malla R-C, como ésta configuración se dispara con flancos descendentes o mas facil, dando un pulso negativo en dicho terminal de disparo, al momento de alimentarlo el punto medio se irá a masa hasta que el capacitor se cargue y aumente la tensión en el trigger, tendrias que probar varios valores de resistencia y capacidad hasta que quede bien, yo lo he hecho muchas veces a esto, pero de otra manera, cuando quiero que un sistema al alimentarlo comience "reseteado" y no se dispare por ruidos al momento de alimentar


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

Grey Fox dijo:


> ayudenem por fa de como se conecta un 555 pero no con esos diagramas feos




¿Y cómo suponés que se puede hacer si no? ¿Con dibujitos de naranjas y pomelos?
Ponete urgente a leer sobre esquemas y símbolos electrónicos o vas muerto.

Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 28, 2009)

mira, te paso un archivo con lo basico del word vale......

enlace:   El Timer 555 (estructura y funcinamiento)


----------



## Grey Fox (Oct 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y cómo suponés que se puede hacer si no? ¿Con dibujitos de naranjas y pomelos?
> Ponete urgente a leer sobre esquemas y símbolos electrónicos o vas muerto.
> 
> Saludos


tienes mucha razon tenog que estudiar y lo he hecho pero pues son tan complejos dios mio y ademas mi 555 no tien la musca y no se como identificrlo por que no tiene la esa cosita como pues muesca



KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> mira, te paso un archivo con lo basico del word vale......
> 
> enlace:   El Timer 555 (estructura y funcinamiento)


valla mcuhas gracias por esas imagenes era a lo que referia! te mando un saludo y un fuerte abrazo desde mexico


----------



## ACAB (Mar 20, 2010)

hola buenas, yo estoy montando un 555 como monoestable como este circuito: http://html.rincondelvago.com/000212790.png
Ri es de 10k, R2 de 150k, C1 de 220u, C2 de 0.1u y he puesto entre el positivo y el negativo un condensador de 0.1u

La cosa es que he estado haciendo varias pruebas de tiempos con distintos valores de resistencias y condensadores y en algunos casos me salen diferencias de 16seg o mas.Po ejemplo con R2 de 68k y C1 de 330u, deberia salir 24.6seg, y me da 44seg; pero poniendo 68k y 1000u me sali casi igual

¿Puede ser porque utilizo condensadores de 16v y de 32v?
R1 e visto que algunos ponen 100k, ¿Que diferencia habría?
para que la salida me de 12v, ¿tengo que alimentar el circuito con 12v?

Esque lo quiero hacer para temporizar una insoladora de leds y necesito 12v de salida para alimentarlos directamente y una temporizacion entre 4 y 10min mas o menos, y claro si en unos pocos segundos me da tatna variacion, cuando calcule minutos...

perdon por tanto tocho jeje
gracias de antemano

saludos

PD:Grey Fox, mira a ver si tu chip tiene un puntito en la carcasa, si es asi, lo mas seguro es que el pin 1 este a la izquierda del punto


----------



## djpusse (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola gente como les va tengo que hacer un temporizador que cuando le de  alimentacion active un rele y pasado unos 10 segundos se desactive 

estuve viendo algunos por ahi pero son los que trabajan con pulsadores y  mandan pulsos no mas y no se como hacer el que nesesito si alguien  puede ayudarme lo agradeceria mucho 

esto es para hacer un protector de motor para la parte de aceite que me  active la corriente hasta que arranque el motor


Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## Dano (Abr 4, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> Hola gente como les va tengo que hacer un temporizador que cuando le de  alimentacion active un rele y pasado unos 10 segundos se desactive
> 
> estuve viendo algunos por ahi pero son los que trabajan con pulsadores y  mandan pulsos no mas y no se como hacer el que nesesito si alguien  puede ayudarme lo agradeceria mucho
> 
> ...



=> 555 en Monoestable

S2


----------



## djpusse (Abr 4, 2010)

hola dano Gracias por responder pero podrias ser un poco mas explicativo en tu respuesta? ya que he encontrado unos circuito monoestable pero no se que hago con el pulsador como hago para que dure los 10 segundo que quiero que dure

la grafica que muestra el monoestable no es la que necesito 

no se si esa grafica se podra cambiar con un par de capacitores o resistencias por eso necesito que te expliques un poco mas 

Saludos 

y Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 4, 2010)

¿Estás apuntando a un retardo de conexión de parlantes?


----------



## djpusse (Abr 4, 2010)

no se si esto fue para mi


Cacho dijo:


> ¿Estás apuntando a un retardo de conexión de parlantes?





por la dudas de que alla sido aca esta el motivo por el cual quiero hacer un temporizador


			
				DjPussê dijo:
			
		

> esto es para hacer un protector de motor para la parte de aceite que me   active la corriente hasta que arranque el motor




Saludos cacho


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> por la dudas de que alla sido aca esta el motivo por el cual quiero hacer un temporizador...


 Un tarado se salteó un pedazo al leer. ¿A que no adivinás quién fue?

¿Un condensador cargándose a través de una resistencia no te sirve para el asunto?

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Abr 5, 2010)

hola cacho a eso lo pense pero como hago para que se desactive la caga del cap y que siga sin cargarse hasta que el circuito se reinicie con un corte de alimentacion?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 5, 2010)

yo una vez abri un tema y ni bola me dieron.

EL PROBLEMA ES QUE QUIEREN HACER CIRCUITOS ANTES DE COMPRENDER.

1-- tiene que comprender que es una compuerta o que es un comparador de ventana.
2 -- tema carga y dscarga de un C a travez de una R .
3 -- juntar los 2 y jugar
4-- perdon: T NPN y PNP y relays 



el 555 lo pueden ver como una compuerta trigger simplemente :

1 -- ¿ que es una compuerta trigger ¿??? 

2 --- con el circuito mostrado se logra todo :
el capacitor inicia descargado, asi que al dar alim. esta descargado o sea al salida d eeel inversor es = 1 
puedo hacer que inicie el asunto activo o desactivo, cualquier cosa.
si uso un NPN sera una cosa , si uso un PNO sera otra.
si uso los contactos NC del rele logro una cosa y si uso lso contactos NA logro otra.

cuando el capacitor se carga a un nivel suficiente la compuerta invierte el estado y asi queda por que elC. se sigue cargando hasta vcc.

primero tienen que preguntar el funcionamiento para comprender y LUEGO JUGAR.
primero tienen que analizar al 555 yverlo de forma sencilla,yo casi nome meto con el 555 por que uds. lo dibujan feo, ese cuadrado lleno de patas que siempre me olvido que hace cada pata , tengo que tener la data cerca .
la vez que lo analice vi que en el 99% de lso casos lo usan asi, como lo pongo en el dibujo .

asi se les simplifica en la cabeza y pueden seguir con el resto de el esquema .


----------

